# Opera palindrome



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

NPR's Weekend Edition asked its audience to submit palindromes. Dan Duke was the winner with this one:

Did I cite operas I'd revere? Verdi's are poetic. I did!

Some people are very clever.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> NPR's Weekend Edition asked its audience to submit palindromes. Dan Duke was the winner with this one:
> 
> Did I cite operas I'd revere? Verdi's are poetic. I did!
> 
> Some people are very clever.


Wow! Amazing!


----------



## BalloinMaschera (Apr 4, 2011)

Almaviva said:


> Wow! Amazing!


yes- wow indeed. pretty darn cool, that is


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

A man, a plan, a canal--Panama!

Palindromes are cool (even when they're not about opera).


----------

